# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αντκατάσταση αυγών ...το μεσημέρι είναι αργά;

## sleopard

Γεια σας παιδιά και απο μένα!!Σήμερα πήρα και γω το πρώτο μου αυγουλάκι για φέτος από το ζευγαράκι μου...Αφαιρεσα το αυγο απο την φωλιά και περιμένω αύριο αν τυχόν έχουμε και άλλο....το πρόβλημα μου ποιο είναι?....Ότι εγώ θα γυρίσω απο την δουλειά κατά τις 3 το μεσημέρι....είναι σωστο εκείνη την ωρα να αφαιρέσω το αυγό απο την φωλιά??Έχω ακούσει διάφορα και φοβάμαι μήπως εξαιτίας μου καταστρέψω τα αυγά!!
Περιμένω την βοήθεια καποιου που να γνωρίζει για το θέμα μου....Ευχαριστώ πολυ!!!!

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου προβλημα σαφως θα υπαρξει αν η θηλυκια απο τη στιγμη που θα το κανει θα κατσει καποιες ωρες απανω του και θα το ζεστανει .αν κατι τετοιο γινει και το αφαιρεσεις ,αυτοματα σταματας τη διαδικασια εκολλαψης που θα εχει ξεκινησει.αν ομως ειναι καποιος σπιτι και παρατηρει οτι η θηλυκια δεν καθεται μονιμα ακομη στη φωλια ,μπορεις να το κανεις

----------


## sleopard

ναι το θέμα είναι οτι δεν είναι κανείς σπίτι....Μήπως για να ειμαι καλλυμενος ,αν δω αυγό να βάλω και αυτο που πήρα σήμερα και να αρχίσει να κλωσσάει??ή να το ρισκάρω και να το βγάλω (απο μεθαυριο θα είμαι τα πρωινά σπιτι να ελέγχω)...η κανάρα μου είναι πρωτάρα και είναι η πρώτη της γεννα....

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου σημερα που πηρες το αυγο πως συμπεριφερθηκε μετα η θηλυκια; κλωσσουσε και ποση συνεχομενη ωρα;  αν σημερα δεν κλωσσουσε και αυριο οταν γυρισεις την δεις να περνουν 1-2 ωρες  και να μην καθεται σε σταθερη βαση στη φωλια ,τοτε πιστευω οτι δεν θα τα εχει ζεστανει αλλα πηγαινοερχεται και μπορεις να αφαιρεσεις και το 2ο .ομως αν την δεις να καθεται μην το επιχειρησεις και επεστρεψε και το 1ο.γυρνας λοιπον και αφηνεις να ππερασουν 1 εως 3 το πολυ ωρες παρατηρησης και μετα αποφασιζεις.γνωμη μου ειναι οτι αν το πουλι εχει κατσει σε σταθερη βαση το πρωι ,οταν πας δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση για 2-3 ωρες να κανει βολτες.....βεβαια αυτο ειναι απλα γνωμη μεσα απο καποιες σκεψεις!

----------


## sleopard

κοιτα η καναρα οταν πηρα το μεσημερι το αυγο δεν καθοταν μεσα απλα την ειδα να προσθετει νημα ακομα και να πεταει...δεν καθοταν....απο το απογευμα ομωσ και μετα κουρνιαζει μεσα στην φωλια...ειναι η πρωτη βραδυα που κοιμαται μεσα στην φωλια...δεν ξερω τι σημαινει αυτο βεβαια...

----------


## jk21

οτι ερχεται και αλλο αυγο αυριο πρωι .οχι οτι θα καθεται μονιμα.εχει μεγαλη σημασια η παρατηρηση στις 2-3 ωρες αυριο που θα επιστρεψεις .αν ειναι βεβαια απογευματινες που και σημερα κουρνιασε ισως να μην μπορεις να βγαλεις συμπερασμα .αν ομως πχ 3-6 κανει βολτες μην αγχωνεσαι.αν ειχε κατσει ωρα το πρωι δεν θα τα αφηνε μετα .ομως μεχρι να κανεις την κινηση αυριο δες και τι αλλες απαντησεις -θεσεις θα παρεις απο αλλα παιδια .εγω τις σκεψεις μου ειπα

----------


## georgekouk

Σε ερώτημα που έθεσα ακριβώς για τον ίδιο λόγο στον Todisco μου απάντησε ότι και το απόγεμα να αφαιρεθεί το αυγό από την φωλιά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το έπραξα δοκιμαστικά σε δύο κανάρες που κάθονταν από το πρώτο αυγό και επώαζαν. Αποδείχθηκε - τουλάχιστον σε μένα - ότι όντως δεν είχα πρόβλημα εκκόλαψης. Η μόνη διαφορά ήταν ότι δεν έσκασαν όλα μαζί τα μικρά αλλά με διαφορά κάποιων ωρών. Αυτό που παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο όμως είναι η αποθήκευση των αυγών σε βαμβάκι και όχι σε σπόρους, καθώς όσο και καθαροί να είναι έχουν βακτήρια, και ότι όταν αποθηκεύονται πρέπει να είναι σε οριζόντια θέση και όχι κάθετη και να γυρνάνε 1-2 φορές το 24ωρο.
Προσωπικά όμως πιστεύω ότι όπως σε όλες τις εκφάνσεις της ζωής, τίποτα δεν είναι το ίδιο και όλα έχουν και το "περίπου ίδιο".

----------


## sleopard

Λοιπόν σημερα γύρισα 2 το μεσημέρι,είχε 1 αυγουλάκι ακόμα!!την είδα την κανάρα και δεν καθόταν για κανένα λογο να κλωσήσει...οπότε και γω το αφαίρεσα και το έβαλα στο βαμβάκι μαζί με το άλλο....ελπίζω να κανει και άλλα τις επόμενες μέρες μην τυχόν αυτα ειναι ασπορα!!!....

----------


## sleopard

να σας πω οτι απλα τα πέρνω δεν τα αντικαθηστώ με πλαστικά!!Θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα??να πάω να πάρω πλάστικα???

----------


## jk21

αμεσως!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! θα σου ελεγα μαλιστα (δεν ειμαι απολυτος ) οτι μεχρι να παρεις να επιστρεψεις τα αλλα

----------


## sleopard

και ομως πηγα πριν μου γραψεις και πήρα αυγουλακια....τις έβαλα 2 και απο οτι ειδα για πολυ ωρα η καναρα ετρωγε απο το σουπιοκοκκαλο και πριν λιγα λεπτακια αραξε στην φωλια πανω στα πλαστικα!!!

----------


## jk21

αυριο θα εχεις 2 πλαστικα και ενα απο ασβεστιο ! πηγε να ξεκουραστει και να ειναι ετοιμη πρωι πρωι να το κανει!

----------


## sleopard

αντε να διουμε!!αυριο πρωι παντως θα ειμαι σπιτι για να φροντισω τα αυγα...!!!μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα και να βγουνε και πουλακια.....θα ειναι τα πρωτα μικρα μου!!

----------


## sleopard

λοιπον σημερα πήρα το τέταρτο αυγουλάκι απο την κανάρα!!!...όλα μία χαρά...τώρα ενώ εφυγε το αγχος για την γέννα  ήρθε το αλλο..αν είναι ασπορα τα αυγά της...έχει τύχει σε κανεναν να βγάλει 4-5 αυγα και να είναι όλα άσπορα???

----------


## mgerom

> λοιπον σημερα πήρα το τέταρτο αυγουλάκι απο την κανάρα!!!...όλα μία χαρά...τώρα ενώ εφυγε το αγχος για την γέννα  ήρθε το αλλο..αν είναι ασπορα τα αυγά της...έχει τύχει σε κανεναν να βγάλει 4-5 αυγα και να είναι όλα άσπορα???


Θα σου έλεγα σήμερα το βράδυ,το αργότερο, να αποσύρεις τα πλαστικά, και να επιστρέψεις τα κανονικά αυγά στην φωλιά. Το αν έχουν σπόρο ή όχι θα φανεί την Μ. Παρασκευή- ή Σάββατο που θα κάνεις ωοσκόπηση.Συνήθως σε μια γέννα ή θα είναι όλα ή έστω σχεδόν όλα σποριασμένα, ή όλα άσπορα.Αν έχει προσφέρει σπέρμα το αρσενικό σου έστω και μιά φορά, όλα τα αυγά θα είναι με σπόρο.

----------


## sleopard

δηλαδή να μην περιμένω να δω αν γεννησει αυριο το πρωι 5ο?να τα βάλω απο σήμερα τα αυγα?

----------


## jk21

εγω στα 4 αυγα ξαναγυρναω τα κανονικα .ειναι οκ!

----------


## sleopard

τα έβαλα λοιπόν τα αυγά στην φωλιά και εκατσε αμέσως....τώρα θα ξεκινήσω να μετράω τις μέρες άπο σήμερα ή άπο άυριο το πρωί??Γιατί τα έχω βάλει απόγευμα..

----------


## sleopard

και να τονίσω οτι επειδή ο αρσενικός πριν γεννήσει η κανάρα χαλούσε την φωλια....του έβαλα το χώρισμα και τον έχω στην αλλη μεριά της ζευγαρώστρας....μήπως έχω κάνει κάτι λαθος?την κανάρα παντως την βλέπω πολύ ήρεμη...ασχολείται με τα αυγα της και βγαίνει μονο για σπόρια και νερό....

----------


## mgerom

> τα έβαλα λοιπόν τα αυγά στην φωλιά και εκατσε αμέσως....τώρα θα ξεκινήσω να μετράω τις μέρες άπο σήμερα ή άπο άυριο το πρωί??Γιατί τα έχω βάλει απόγευμα..


Εσύ τα έβαλες απόγευμα, αλλά για να φθάσει η θερμοκρασία περίπου στους 37β κελσίου και να αρχίσει η εκκόλαψη θα περάσουν κάποιες ώρες.Αρχισε λοιπόν να μετράς απο αύριο και καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## sleopard

ευχαριστω πάρα πολύ!!Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά....και να δω πουλάκια....αν βγαλει αυριο αυγό?το αφηνω με τα άλλα έτσι??

----------


## jk21

> και να τονίσω οτι επειδή ο αρσενικός πριν γεννήσει η κανάρα χαλούσε την φωλια....του έβαλα το χώρισμα και τον έχω στην αλλη μεριά της ζευγαρώστρας....μήπως έχω κάνει κάτι λαθος?την κανάρα παντως την βλέπω πολύ ήρεμη...ασχολείται με τα αυγα της και βγαίνει μονο για σπόρια και νερό....


ποτε ακριβως εκανες το διαχωρισμο του αρσενικου;απο τη στιγμη που η θηλυκια καθεται στα αυγα και οσο θα το κανει χωρις προβλημα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ,απο την στιγμη που ειναι σε αμεση οπτικη επαφη.τωρα οταν βγουν τα μικρα θα δεις πως θα παει και αν την δεις να αντιδρα καποια στιγμη περιεργα τον επαναφερεις .θα σου ελεγα να το κανεις απο τις πρωτες μερες που θα γεννηθουν αλλα δεν ξερω πια στιγμη χαλουσε τη φωλια ο αρσενικος .το εκανε συνεχως και τον εβγαλες πριν την φτιαξει τελικα η θηλυκια; ή εφτιαξε φωλια την οποια δεν την πειραξε ο αρσενικος και τον εβγαλες προληπτικα μετα; αν το δευτερο τοτε θα σου ελεγα να τον επαναφερεις οταν γεννηθουν γιατι απλα το εκανε στα πλαισια του παιχνιδιου του ζευγαρωματος.αν ομως συνεβη το πρωτο ,τοτε ναι μεν ειναι υποπτος να ξανακανει κατι ,αλλα σε αυτη την περιπτωση δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι καν βατεμενα τα αυγα...

----------


## sleopard

λοιπόν η κανάρα ειχε φτιαξει την φωλιά της...μετα απο 5 μέρες αρχισε να παιρνει ενα ενα τα νηματα αυτος και να παιζει...(ενώ οταν εφτιαχνε την φωλια η καναρα δεν πλησιαζε καθολου στην φωλια)...την χαλαω την φωλια να δω τι θα γινει...η καναρα αμεσως αρχισε να βαζει νηματα και ο αρσενικος παλι επαιζε....ε τοτε τα χωρισα για να φτιαξει ησυχα φωλια και να γεννησει....

----------


## jk21

απο οτι καταλαβα πρωτα τα χωρισες και μετα εφτιαξε την τελικη φωλια.υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα (χωρις να αποκλειω να την ειχε βατεψει και να κρατηθηκε γενετικο υλικο στο κορμι της ,μεχρι να βγουν ολα τα αυγα και να τα γονιμοποιησε ) τα αυγα να ειναι αβατευτα και ασπορα.ειχες δει την τελευταια ή πρωτελευταια μερα τον αρσενικο να την βατευει;

----------


## sleopard

οχι οχι...επειδη δουλευα και ελειπα πολλες ωρες απο το σπιτι...δεν παρατηρουσα μονο κατι προσπαθειες ειδα και φιλακια....δηλαδη οταν την βατευει μετα απο ποσες μερες αρχιζει να κανει φωλια???

----------


## jk21

μπορει να βατευει αλλα ορμονικα ετοιμο ειναι το θηλυκο αφου φτιαξει φωλια συνηθως και αρχιζει μετα να κατεβαζει αυγα.πιθανοτατα ο αρσενικος να μην εχει γονιμοποιησει.ομως να περιμενεις την ωοσκοπηση!!!

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> Σε ερώτημα που έθεσα ακριβώς για τον ίδιο λόγο στον Todisco μου απάντησε ότι και το απόγεμα να αφαιρεθεί το αυγό από την φωλιά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το έπραξα δοκιμαστικά σε δύο κανάρες που κάθονταν από το πρώτο αυγό και επώαζαν. Αποδείχθηκε - τουλάχιστον σε μένα - ότι όντως δεν είχα πρόβλημα εκκόλαψης. Η μόνη διαφορά ήταν ότι δεν έσκασαν όλα μαζί τα μικρά αλλά με διαφορά κάποιων ωρών. Αυτό που παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο όμως είναι η αποθήκευση των αυγών σε βαμβάκι και όχι σε σπόρους, καθώς όσο και καθαροί να είναι έχουν βακτήρια, και ότι όταν αποθηκεύονται πρέπει να είναι σε οριζόντια θέση και όχι κάθετη και να γυρνάνε 1-2 φορές το 24ωρο.
> Προσωπικά όμως πιστεύω ότι όπως σε όλες τις εκφάνσεις της ζωής, τίποτα δεν είναι το ίδιο και όλα έχουν και το "περίπου ίδιο".


Καλημέρα ! είτε το πρωί , είτε το μεσημέρι ,είτε το απόγευμα για την αλλαγή του αυγού , προβλήματα δεν μου παρουσιαστήκανε και εμένα . Ωστόσο εξετάζω λίγο το θέμα με το βαμβάκι ή την αναπόθεση σε αποστειρωμένους σπόρους . Στο 80% των ζευγαριών μου , με χρήση σπόρων είχα θετικά αποτελέσματα στην εκκόλαψη . Στο 20% είχα άσπορα και περιπτώσεις εμβρυακής νέκρωσης (5 μέρες περίπου πριν την εκκόλαψη , το έμβρυο σταμάτησε να μεγαλώνει και είχε νεκρωθεί...) Οι λόγοι αυτής της απώλειας είναι η ''λανθασμένη΄΄ χρήση σπόρων μιας και μολυνθήκανε τα αυγά ? η μόλυνση της φωλιάς ? άλλοι παράγοντες?? Λογικά δε θα έφταιγε η ''λάθος'' ώρα που άλλαξα τα αυγά όσον αφορά την εμβρυακή νέκρωση ....και τα άσπορα είναι άλλος παράγοντας απώλειας? Μεγάλη συζήτηση... καλό ξημέρωμα!!!

----------


## sleopard

Σήμερα είναι η  3η μέρα κλωσήματος....Εχει κάνει 5 αυγά και όλα καλά...Υπάρχει όμως ένα πρόβλημα...σήμερα σηκώθηκε για να κάνει ένα μπανάκι και να φάει και είδα πως έλειπε η ουρά της ....ενα πούπουλο είδα μεσα στην φωλιά δίπλα στα αυγουλάκια....Ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει αυτο?Πώς μέσα σε 2 μέρες έχασε την ουρά του...?

----------


## jk21

πριν απο ολα θα σου ελεγα τοσο νωρις να βγαλεις το μπανιο εντελως γιατι μπορει να παει μουσκεμα στα αυγα και να τα παγωσει.προς το τελος της εκολλαψης δεν υπαρχει προβλημα και την τελευταια μερα κανει καλο κιολας γιατι αυξανει τηνυγρασια και αυτο ευνοει το ευκολο ανοιγμα του αυγου και το μη κολλημα του νεοσσου στο εσωτερικο του στην προσπαθεια του περιστρεφομενο να σπασει το τσοφλι και να βγει 

για την ουρα δεν μπορω να ξερω αλλα δωσε λιγο βαμβακι γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση ο αρσενικος ή η ιδια να βγαζει τα φτερα να τα βαλει σαν υλικο στη φωλια γιατι κατι νοιωθει οτι της λειπει

----------


## sleopard

Καλημερα και καλη Ανασταση να εχουμε....Λοιπον σημερα εκανα μια οωσκοπηση στα αυγα να δω τι παιζει.....αν και δεν  καταλαβα πολλα διοτι ειμαι αρχαριος σ αυτα.....Λοιπον σε 2 απο τα 5 ηταν εντελως διαφανα μονο το φως φαινοταν μεσα στο αυγο.....στα αλλα 3 υπηρχε κατι σκουρο μεσα στο κεντρο....Ομως δεν ηταν αγγεια οπως εχω διαβασει μεσα σε καποια σχετικα αρθρα....ηταν κατι σαν σκουρη μεγαλη τελεια....Μηπως ειναι και αυτα ασπορα μιας και δεν φαινονται τα αγγεια????

----------


## mitsman

καλαημερα!!!καλη Ανασταση καιι χρονια πολλα σε ολο τον κοσμο!σε ποια μερα βρισκεσαι απο την γεννηση του τελευταιαου αυγου???

----------


## sleopard

κυριακη ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει....αρα 5η μερα.....

----------


## sleopard

6η..συγνωμη

----------


## mitsman

Λογικα επρεπε να δεις, αλλα κανε μια επαναληχη σε 2 μερες!τοτε πρεπει να δεις σιγουρα νευρα τοτε..!!

----------


## sleopard

επέστρεψα παιδιά...λοιπόν τα αυγά είναι άσπορα....έχουν περασει 15 μερες και τπτ.....εχω την καναρα με χωρισμα με τον αρσενικο....βγαζω φωλια??κανω διατροφη???λεω να τα ξαναβαλω μαζι για δευτερη γεννα....Ας βοηθησει καποιοσ...

----------


## small676

Βγάζεις φωλιά και  κάνεις διατροφή

----------


## sleopard

για ποσο καιρο?τα πουλακια να τα ενωσω??..

----------


## jk21

να μην τα πειραξεις .να ξανακανεις ωοσκοπηση και να δεις αν εχουν αλλαξει σε σχεση με τοτε που ειχες κανει αρχικα.η καναρα κλωσσαει ακομα και το διαστημα αυτο κλωσσουσε διαρκως;

off topic : ο καναρος τι αμαρτια εκανε και τον ειχες τιμωρια;

οταν θα τα ανοιξεις (θα ελεγα να περιμενεις 1-2 μερες και να μας πεις τι ειδες στην ωοσκοπηση ) να κανεις ελεγχο αν ειχανε εστω σπορο ή νεκρο νεοσσο .επισης να τα ανοιξεις απο την φαρδια μυτη .μην βιαστεις ομως.απο το τι θα βρεις οταν θα τα ανοιξεις θα τα ξαναπουμε

----------


## sleopard

ναι κλωσσαει ακομα....συνεχεια κλωσαει...τον αρσενικο τον ειχα βγαλει γτ της χαλουσε την φωλια.....κανονικα χθες συμπληρωνε 14 μερες κλωσηματος

----------


## jk21

απο το τελευταιο αυγο ή απο τοτε που αρχισε να κλωσσα;

----------


## sleopard

απο τοτε που τα εβαλα ολα τα αυγα μεσα στην φωλια για να αρχισει.....στην ουσια απο τετλευταιο γιατι τα εβαλα 4 αυγα ενα απογευμα και την αλλη μερα το πρωι γεννησε το 5ο(τελευταιο)και αρχισε να κλωσαει

----------


## jk21

αν εισαι σε εσωτερικο χωρο περιμενε μεχρι αυριο το απογευμα για καλο και κακο .αν τα εχεις σε εξωτερικο και ειδικα αν εισαι σε περιοχη με χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες (δεν θυμαμαι απο που εισαι ) περιμενε ακομη μια μερα επιπλεον .αυτο λεω εγω τουλαχιστον για σιγουρια.κανε και την ωοσκοπηση

----------


## mitsman

Εγω δεν το ελεγα για να μην με κοροιδεουν εσκασαν αυγα την 15η μερα!οποτε το νου σου!και τα εχω και εσωτερικο χωρο!αν κανεις οωσκοπηση κα δεις μαυρη μαυριλα στα αυγα βαλε μπανακι να βγουν τα μικρα σου...

----------


## sleopard

γεια σας και παλι...λοιπον εχω 6 μερες που εχω βγαλει τα αυγα (ολα ασπορα)και κανω διατροφη τα πουλακια.....τα εχω χωριστα βεβαια.....σημερα εβαλα φωλια για να ξεκινησει η καναρα....ποσες μερες 8ελει διατροφη??και να ανοιξω το χωρισμα  ή οχι ακομα?

----------


## mitsman

Η προετοιμασια της διατροφης ειναι κατι που ξεκιναει 2 μηνες πριν!!!!Ωστοσο αν δεν εχει πολλα πουπουλα και δεν χρειαζεται κουρεμα στο επιμαχο σημειο ο αρσενικος,αν δεν εχει λιπος ο αρσενικος και παλι....τοτε γνωμη μου ειναι να βγαλεις το χωρισμα και να δινεις καθημερινα αυγοτροφη με γυρη μεσα και αν μπορουσες να εχεις καμελινα η σιτελαιο καλα θα ηταν!αν οχι ενα σκευασμα με βιταμινη Ε θα βοηθησει!
Υ.Γ. 1 ειμαι καινουριος και εγω οποτε περιμενε την γνωμη των παιδιων που ξερουν πιο σιγουρα!
Υ.Γ. 2 αν δεν μπορεις να αλλαζεις τα αυγα αμεσα (μιση ωρα μετα την γεννηση τους)θα ελεγα να μην τα αλλαξεις καθολου!!

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου οταν λες ασπορα ,πανω στον κροκο δεν ειδες κανενα καφε σημαδακι σε μεγεθος κεφαλιου καρφιτσας και μικροτερο; αν δεν ειδες τοτε πραγματι δεν ειχανε σπορο και πρεπει να δεις καποια πραγματα οπως το θεμα με τα πουπουλα στα γεννητικα οργανα και το πιθανο παχος.αν κατι τετοιο δεν συμβαινει δινε καθε μερα αυγο ,φρεσκα χορταρικα ,γυρη ,και παρε πολυβιταμινη με βιταμινη ε και σεληνιο 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...CE%BF-%28se%29

σε τι συχνοτητα εδινες και δινεις αυγο ή αυγοτροφη; εχεις ξαναδωσει καποια πολυβιταμινη στο νερο και ποια;

----------


## sleopard

ορισμενα ειχανε οπως λες  κατι μεσα σαν μαυραδια.....οχι ολα...δλδ τι ηταν αυτα?οχι ασπορα?αυγο δινω μερα παρα μερα....και αυγοτροφη στους σπορους....την φωλια που εβαλα τωρα να την βγαλω??

----------


## jk21

αν ειχαν ενα μικρο σκουρο στιγματακι ειχαν σπορο που δεν εκολλαφθηκε.αν εχεις εξωτερικη εκτροφη (δεν θυμαμαι ) ισως και απο παγωμα (σηκωθηκε για καποιο διαστημα σε κρυα μερα η καναρα απο τα αυγα  ) και διακοπη εκολλαψης ,ισως απο καποια διατροφικη ελλειψη πχ βιτ ε και σεληνιο (γιαυτο σου ειπα να δωσεις )  αλλα και αλλοι παραγοντες.αυγο να δινεις καθε μερα αν δεν δινεις αυγοτροφη καθε μερα.τι εννοεις αυγοτροφη στους σπορους; τα κιτρινοκοκκινα κομματακια; αν ναι μην την πιανεις για αυγοτροφη .μπισκοτο ειναι με χρωστικη .ποιοτητα; δεν θελω να ξανασχολιασω .το εχω κανει σε αλλα ποστ παιδιων και θα εχω κουρασει..

αν ειχες τελικα ενσπορα ,βαλε χωρισμα πολυβιταμινη ,αυγο καθε μερα,και φωλια.μολις την κανει ενωσε τα.αυτο λεω εγω .κοιτα και τι θα σου πουνε και τα αλλα παιδια

----------


## sleopard

γεια σας και παλι.....σημερα επεστρεψα σπιτι.....ειχα αφησει εδω και μια βδομαδα το ζευγαρακι μ ενωμενο για το δευτερο ζευγαρωμα με μια βδομαδα προετοιμασια....τα ειχα αφησει να τα προσεχει φιλος....λοιπον απο το πρωηγουμενο σαββατο εβγαλε το πρωτο αυγουλακι.....σημερα ειδα οτι εχει 5 στην φωλια.....επιασα να τα κανω ωοσκοπηση και ειδα οτι κ τα 5 εχουν πουλακι μεσα...δλδ διεκρινα σκουρο χρωμα και κατι σαν φλεβες σ ολα.....το θεμα ειναι οτι επειδη δεν τα πηρα καθολου απο την φωλια το πρωτο που βγηκε ειναι πιο σκουρο απο το τελευταιο.....θα εχω προβλημα οταν αρχιζουν να σπανε τα αυγα???πρεπει να κανω κατι εγω γι αυτο??

----------


## mitsman

Τωρα πλεον το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις αν εισαι σιγουρος οτι το εχεις ειναι να παρεις μια κρεμα για νεοσσους και να βοηθησεις στο ταισμα!!Αλλα ειναι κατι αρκετα δυσκολο!!Αν νομιζεις οτι δεν θα τα καταφερεις μην το κανεις τοτε και ασε τα πραγματα να εξελιχθουν και βλεπεις!!!

----------


## jk21

...αν εννοεις χρωμα αυγου συνηθως το τελευταιο ειναι που διαφερει .  μην ανησυχεις για ταισμα .ας βγουνε και τα 5 και ολα θα πανε καλα !

----------


## sleopard

οχι εννοω οτι λογικα τα αυγα θα σπανε με μια μερα διαφορα.....υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα σ αυτο??π.χ. μηπως πεθανουν καποια πουλακια??τα τελευταια?αυτη την απορια εχω...

----------


## jk21

ετσι συμβαινει και στη φυση ... αν μαλιστα η καναρα δεν καθησε να κλωσσησει απο τοο πρωτο ισως καποια σκασουνε μαζι την ιδια μερα.οταν τα πουλακια ειναι πολλα  (πανω απο 5) ισως το μικροτερο να μην μπορει ευκολα να διεκδικισει τροφη.απο στομα πιο εμπειρο απο μενα εχω ακουσει οτι απο φυσικη επιλογη εκεινο εκκολαπτεται σε μια μερα λιγοτερη απο οτι τα αλλα και ειναι συνηθως πιο διεκδικητικο . εκτος εξαιρεσεων εγω αλλαζω τα αυγα με πλαστικα και δεν εχω εγκυρη θεση για το θεμα.αυτο ομως που μπορω να σου πω ειναι να παρατηρεις την αναπτυξη των νεοσσων και εγκαιρα να επεμβαινεις αν πρατηρησεις οτι καποιο δεν μπορει να διεκδικησει τροφη ,βαζοντας το πανω απο τα αλλα (αν ειναι πολλα και δεν φαινεται ) με μια μπατονετα (αυτιων ) που ειναι μαλακια ,κανοντας προσεκτικες κινησεις .ετσι η μητερα του θα το ταιζει.για λογους φυσικης επιλογης (επιβιωση των ισχυροτερων ) οι γονεις ταιζουν οσα ειναι πιο διεκδικητικα στο να ζητουν φαγητο .Ουτε αυτο ειναι  << δικο μου >> αλλα ενος απο τους λιγους που γνωριζουν στην ελλαδα την ζωη των πουλιων στη φυση  τοσο καλα !

----------


## sleopard

ευχαριστω πολυ κυριε Δημητρη....θα ηθελα να ρωτησω επισης...να χωρισω το ζευγαρι οταν ειναι οι μερες να σπασουν τα αυγα??μηπως ο αρσενικος δεν την αφηνει να τα ταισει....Οπως επισης και τι τροφη να βαλω για εκεινες τις μερες...μονο αυγουλακι βραστο???

----------


## mitsman

Εγω δεν τα χωριζω ΠΟΤΕ!!βοηθαει πολυ ο αρσενικος!!οσο για τροφη σιγουρα αυγο το οποιο θα αλλαζεις πολυ συχνα γιατι με την ζεστη χαλαει και γινετε δηλητηριο για νεοσσους!!
Αν μπορεις να τους παρεχεις καποια καλη αυγοτροφη "αφρατεμενη" θα βοηθουσε πολυ!
Τις δεκα πρωτες μερες να αποφυγεις λαχανικα, φρουτα και πρασιναδες!

----------


## jk21

οπως και ο συνονοματος και γω ποτε δεν χωριζω το ζευγαρι αν δεν υπαρχει εγνωσμενο προβλημα ... στην ουσια ποτε δεν εχω χωρισει ζευγαρι γιατι ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα .αυτο κανω εγω  τουλαχιστον .αν υπαρξει προβλημα τοτε τα λεμε .αλλα αν μεχρι τωρα ειναι οκ δεν προκειται ουτε μετα με μεγαλες πιθανοτητες !

ειτε αυγο οπως σου ειπε ο δημητρης ειτε με αυγοτροφη .εγω δινω μονο φτιαχτη .διαλεξε καποια απο αυτες αν θελεις
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...86%CE%AE%CF%82
εγω κανω το αυγοψωμο 2 με προσθηκη αντι μερους σιταλευρου ολικης αντιστοιχης ποσοτητας αλευρου απο αμαρανθο και λιγο βρωμης

----------


## sleopard

λοιπον εφτασαν οι μερες για να σπασουν τα αυγουλακια....ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γνωριζετε....τα πουλακια ''πεταγοντε'' απο τ αυγα πρωινες ωρες?ή δεν παιζει καθολου ρολο αυτο....το λεω γιατι απο τις 7 το πρωι θα λειπω απο το σπιτι και θα επιστρεψω το μεσημερακι.....

----------


## jk21

συνηθως κατα τη διαρκεια του πρωινου ,οχι πολυ νωρις και οχι απαραιτητα παντοτε τοτε . μην ανησυχεις γιατι τις πρωτες ωρες ισως και την πρωτη ημερα ολοκληρη αν δεν βγουνε πολυ νωρις ,η καναρα δεν ταιζει.τα μικρα ειναι χορτασμενα απο το εσωτερικο του αυγου .

----------


## sleopard

αα...ωραια....να μην βαλω πρωι πρωι πριν φυγω αυγο ετσι???βασικα τα εχω σε εξωτερικο χωρο οποτε μπορει να σκασουν απο μεθαυριο.....αλλα ειχε και ζεστη αυτες τις μερες....

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις βαλε λιγο ξηρη αυγοτροφη ετοιμη ή αυγοψωμο αν φτιαχνεις  που δεν χαλα αν και δεν θα χρειαστει μεχρι το μεσημερι .να μην προσπαθησεις να ανοιξεις κανενα πριν ερθει το τελος της 16ης μερας αν και το νορμαλ ειναι 14 .προσφατα εμαθα οτι αυτο ειναι σχετικο.και σε δικο μου ειχα ενα που ενω τα ειχα βαλει ολα μαζι αυτο βγηκε αργοτερα .επισης λογω βροχοπτωσης (στην αθηνα τουλαχιστον ) και η υγρασια ευνοει το ανοιγμα τους

----------


## sleopard

αρα εχουμε τις καταλληλες συνθηκες....σημερα ολη μερα βρεχει....μακαρι να βγουνε....αντε να δουμε...ειναι τα πρωτα μου και καπως αγχωθηκα!!

----------


## jk21

αρκει να μην πεσει αποτομα πολυ η υγρασια ...αυτο δεν κανει καλο .αλλα απο οτι ειδα και αυριο μεχρι το μεσημερι ειναι οκ

----------


## vagelis76

Στη δική μου πρόσφατη γέννα,το 1ο αυγό το βρήκα σκασμένο 06.30 το πρωί και το 2ο το απόγευμα που επέστρεψα από τη δουλειά...Το 3ο το πέτυχα να σκάει αργά το βράδυ όταν έκανα ένα έλεγχο στη φωλιά.Να σημειώσω οτι εγώ δεν αντικατέστησα τα αυγά και το κορίτσι κλώσαγε συστηματικά, μετά τη γέννηση του 2αυγού.

----------


## sleopard

αντε να δουμε....σημερα ειναι η 14η μερα και τιποτα....λογικα αυριο θα περιμενω τα καλυτερα...πριν 3-4 μερες που τα εκανα μια οωσκοπηση ηταν σκουρα μεσα με εντονες φλεβες.....το θεμα ειναι ποτε θα σκασουν.......... :sad:

----------


## sleopard

ΕΣΚΑΣΕ το πρωτοοο!!!βγηκε το πρωτο πουλακι επιτελους......περιμενω τα αλλα 4....ειναι φυσιολογικο που συνεχιζει η καναρα να καθεται η καναρα στην φωλια ε??δεν υπαρχει προβλημα για τον νεοσσο που βγηκε ??

----------


## mitsman

ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ....ηταν η τοπ ερωτηση μου αυτη,οταν στην πρωτη  μου γεννα  στελνω μηνυμα στον jk21 και του λεω οτι εσκασαν τα αβγα αλλα η καναρα καθεται πανω!θα τα σκασει!!!
Και τοτε εμαθα οτι μεχρι την 8-10 μερα των μικρων καθεται στα μικρα για να κρατησει σε σταθερη θερμοκρασια 36-38ν βαθμους αν δεν κανω λαθος!!οποτε ολα καλα με λιγα λογια!!!

----------


## panos70

Ολα τα κανει φυσιολογικα μην ανχωνεσαι καθολου και μην τη συκωνεις για να τα βλεπεις γιατι απο τη βιασυνη  της μην πατηση κανενα,βλεπετα οταν σηκωνετε να φαει η να ξεπιαστει

----------


## sleopard

σημερα εσπασε και το τριτο αυγουλακι μας...και πιστευω μεχρι αυριο το πρωι να εχουν βγει και τα 2 τελευταια....ηθελα να ρωτησω πως καταλαβαινω αν ταιζει η καναρα???τι θα προσεξω??παντως σημερα το πρωι πλησιασα την καναρα που κατι μασουσε και ειδα στο στομα της ενα ασπρο πραμα σαν χυλος και καθοταν πανω απο την φωλια......

----------


## jk21

μολις ανεφερες ενα αποδεικτικο ... στο καθε ενα μωρο ομως (που θα το ελεγχεις  ξεχωριστα για κατι τετοιο ,απο την δευτερη του μερα ,γιατι την πρωτη πολλες φορες δεν χρειαζεται ταισμα γιατι εχουν ταιστει εντος αυγου )  θα κοιτας στο λαιμο κατω απο το δερμα ,υπαρχει μια φουσκα ο προλοβος οπου τα μικρα θα συγκεντρωνουν την τροφη που παιρνουν ,πριν περασει στο κυριως στομαχι.λογικα καθε 2-3 ωρες κατι θα βλεπεις μεσα .αν δεν καταλαβεις ποιος ειναι ο προλοβος (δεν νομιζω ) αν μας πεις θα κοιταξω να ανεβασω φωτο

----------


## sleopard

καταλαβα δημητρη που βρισκεται....τα πουλακια εχουν ενα τετοιο καποιες ωρες τις μερας.....ειναι σαν ενα μπαλακι με πιον...ετσι??μπεζ χρωμα ακριβως στην μεση του λαιμου και λιγο πλαγια ε?

----------


## mitsman

Ναι καπως ετσι ειναι!!!

----------


## jk21

ναι  φιλε μου αυτο ειναι ! καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## sleopard

imag0062fz.jpg

----------


## sleopard

οριστε και μια φωτο.....γεννημενα απο 27-31 Μαη....

----------


## mitsman

Πω πω πω φατσες....
Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------

